# White hair algae



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Learn to address the plant's need's and algae will not be an issue!
light, C02, N P K Trace....
a drop of this or a drop of that here and there, will only lead to algae issue's.


----------



## Harloprillalar (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks but that does not answer my question.
I dose exactly proportional to the plant growth and/or the bottle recommendations. I do not add nitrate or phosphate b/c the number of fish (and the age of the tank) has always proved sufficient for my needs. THe only time I added nitrate was when I first put in CO2 to give the plants a boost (there was absolutely no algae at that point) or when I gave away some fish and had little nutrient input from feeding. 
I've never had serious algae problems - this is just an odd form I haven't seen before and it has me worried.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

is it possibly hydra? the word 'staghorn' and white made me think immediately of a hydra.


----------

